# Where to stop off the ferry to Santander



## theteapackets (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello, we will (hopefully) be disembarking in Santander at 17:30 in a week's time  .... does anyone have any advice as to where to park up?  We've not done this crossing before so have no idea where we can park up.  We have Camper Contact and the POIs from Wildcamping ... but feel a bit nervous (well, I do - my hubby has no such concerns!) about just heading off into the unknown!!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 18, 2019)

Two options spring to mind, both are in the POIs. 

There's an excellent free aire in Santander near the port which given your late afternoon arrival makes a lot of sense. 

Slightly to the south you will find AF Cabárceno which is popular with many, and I have stayed there.

A search on this site will uncover various threads. Its principal claim to fame is that it's outside a wild life park and without paying to enter you can watch the elephants!

No need to be nervous. It's no different to driving in France should you have done that in the past.

Have a great trip ...


----------



## witzend (Dec 19, 2019)

Best one here free N 43.47224, W 3.80364  or  N 43.42780, W 3.80511   7€  at Marina  with ehu


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2019)

The first location is the one I suggested,  and it's in the POIs...


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't forget in Spain in rural locations you can use car parks. Sleeping only,  don't put anything out. I would not do this near a city.


----------



## redhand (Dec 19, 2019)

We like the santander aire although we tend to stop there onthe way back.
We felt the same nerves two years ago on our first trip to spain but its so easy 
We tend to drive as far south as possible usually salamanca but we arrive earlier in afternoon so probably not suitable for your first trip


----------



## theteapackets (Dec 19, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Don't forget in Spain in rural locations you can use car parks. Sleeping only,  don't put anything out. I would not do this near a city.


Thank you, I had read that a while ago, but completely forgot about it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2019)

Can you still overnight on the quayside at the ferry terminal.. ?
It will be cold and dark and the ferry might be delayed.
It's all part of the Adventure.
Have a look at Aguilla de Campoo... Just off the Valladolid Road.. about 40 miles ,( ?) to the South.... There's a free aire and its worth a shufti  at the old town.
Have fun.


----------



## carol (Dec 20, 2019)

When I arrived late in Santander due to the weather I stayed in the truck area just before you exit the port. It was fine.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Dec 20, 2019)

We have used the elephant park 3 times lovely walks nice little village .


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2019)

Only possible problem with the elephant park is the associated "Trunkroad" and the brassband consisting of 1 instrument.
I hear Noddy often visits...."looking for ???"

I believe elephants are the only creatures with four knees...As Michael Caine would say "notalot of people know that".

PS elephants are wonderful similar to people with their emotions..
I have had the pleasure of close contact with them in Africa (Zimbabwe, Tanzania and RSA), Sri Lanka, India and Thailand.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2019)

Be aware that if you use AF Cabárceno ( Elephant Park ) at weekend i.e. friday and saturday nights it attracts the local VW camper brigade.

We made that mistake the first time and suffered the whooooosh bang of the sliding doors, boooooooooming music and kids running up and down all bloody night.

The next visit was mid-week and was very, very quiet


----------



## witzend (Dec 26, 2019)

***** said:


> Oh well ! No response  from the person asking


A week from the 18th Their most likely there by now and forgotten all about this thread  and the location is the one I posted in post 2


----------



## witzend (Dec 27, 2019)

Pity you didn,t do it earlier then before they got there they most likely been an gone by now


----------



## spigot (Dec 29, 2019)

***** said:


> Yes, however the extra information I posted, could save them getting clamped as the aire is often over subscribed and owner park outside
> We have witnessed the Guarda Civil clamping on two occasions and they do note reg numbers for the 48 hr rule. And we have spoken to others who have witnesses similar at that location



Beware! Motor homes are banned from the town of Santander, even during the day!, 
It’s possible to get clamped stopping for a few minutes to do a bit of shopping.
Earlier this year we docked late due to bad weather so I drove to a resort outside the urban area where it was OK.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 2, 2020)

***** said:


> Oh well ! No response  from the person asking, GRRRRRR
> But it might help somebody else !


no response,well well im here,and its nice to be nice.hope your both ok,   ok.pj ive relish that thank  ee,


----------



## oppy (Jan 2, 2020)

peter palance said:


> no response,well well im here,and its nice to be nice.hope your both ok,   ok.pj ive relish that thank  ee,


Me too


----------



## oppy (Jan 2, 2020)

***** said:


> We came off the ferry and were going to stay in Santander for just one night. In the end we stayed for three, but only two on the official aire
> We had good weather and went around the sights


Our ferry gets there mid afternoon so we can amble southwards for a couple of hours before dropping anchor for the night


----------



## theteapackets (Jan 11, 2020)

***** said:


> See my thread below
> The site in Santander near to the University and Sports complex is very convenient and safe, we stayed for three days
> But BEWARE, read my thread and see the pics of the Guarda nicking vans parked outside the aire
> 
> our-2019-spanish-portugal-trip.40397


Haha..... we were knocked up about 9am (along with at least 50 others in a line) but fortunately not got a ticket


----------



## theteapackets (Jan 11, 2020)

***** said:


> I did reply when I did see the thread! Only three days after they asked, and not a week as you posted!  however my full thread showing the whole trip has been out there for a few months and has had many many views. I would expect anybody going to the area for the first time should find the thread useful .
> At least I tried!



thanks for your help, sorry, thought I “liked” your original post, it was helpful.  Sitting in the queue at the port coming home and killing time by checking WC page....


----------

